# MLB System Picks 2021 by Professor MJ



## ProfessorMJ (May 25, 2021)

Hello baseball fans!

I'm a statistics University professor from Canada, and I love to help fellow sports investors grow their bankrolls!

After analyzing data on several full MLB seasons, I have developed 19 proven and back-tested betting systems.

Some of you may recognize my posts from my NHL Play of the Day thread where we recently had a 31W-29L record and were up 12.33 units (20.55% ROI) over that span! I’m aiming for similar success over the MLB season!

We'll keep track of the record. We will be RISKING 1 unit on each play. Sounds good?

Let's get the party started!

Today's pick of the day (odds from Sports Interaction at 10:15am Eastern Time):

*Milwaukee Brewers* (at -122 odds via Draftkings)

This pick is based on the system that I like to call “The Snapped Winning Streak System”. More details of my systems can be found on my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Let's get off to a good start! Good luck!


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 26, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR May 26th

The Brewers can’t get it done for us and we lose our first pick of the day. Oh well, on to the next one.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 0
Bets lost = 1
Profit = -1.00 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 9:45 Eastern Time):

*Atlanta Braves vs Boston Red Sox (-120)*

This pick is based on "The Stingy Pitchers" betting system. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or Youtube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 27, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR May 27th

The Red Sox hang on and we grab our first win of the season! Can we make it 2 in a row?

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 1
Profit = -0.17units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 9:30 Eastern Time):
*Rangers (-101) at Mariners
*
This pick is based on the system that I call “Pummeled Pitchers”. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or Youtube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 28, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR May 28th

The Rangers never even gave us a chance as they go down without putting up a fight yesterday. Lets see if we can get in a roll this weekend.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 2
Profit = -1.17units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Reds (+162) at Cubs*

This pick is based on the system that I call “The Cold Teams Matchup”. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or Youtube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 29, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR May 29th

The Reds outhit the Cubs and had plenty of scoring opportunities but fall 1-0. This isn’t the start that we wanted for our pick of the day, but we’ve been doing this for year and slumps don’t bother us. It all evens out in the end…

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 3
Profit = -2.17units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 12:00 Eastern Time):

*Reds (+105) at Cubs*

This pick is based on the system that I call “The Cold vs Hot Matchup”. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or Youtube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 30, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR May 30th

My faith in the Reds has cost my twice in a row. But the systems I use have worked for 8+ seasons so we’ll continue on and get out of this cold start.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 4
Profit = -3.17units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*Padres (-101) at Astros*

This pick is based on the system that I call “The Comeback”. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or Youtube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (May 31, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR May 31st

Just a rough start. Nothing to say but that. Long term sports bettors know these stretches all too well. We’ll continue to trust the system and work ourselves out of a hole.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 5
Profit = -4.17units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 12:00 Eastern Time):

*A’s (-122) at Mariners*

This pick is based on the system that I call “Cold vs Hot System”. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 1, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 1st

Heartbreaking finish - blown leads. This is truly a terrible stretch. I’m confident in these systems, I have 8+ years of data that prove their success, so you won’t see me fudging my record and shying away from the results. We will stay the course. On to the next one….

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 1
Bets lost = 6
Profit = -5.17units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from 888sports at 12:15 Eastern Time):

*Tigers (+155) at Brewers*

This pick is based on the system that I call “Cold vs Hot System”. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 2, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 2nd

Broke the losing streak with a great underdog pick in the Tigers. I feel like we’re due for some positive variance, lets hope to get another.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 2
Bets lost = 6
Profit = -3.62 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetMGM at 11:30 Eastern Time):

*Mets vs Diamondbacks (-110)*

This pick is based on the system that I call “The Comeback System”. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 3, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 3rd

The Diamondbacks were able to score 5 in the first inning but when they allow 4 themselves, they aren’t setting themselves up to win. On to the next one…

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 2
Bets lost = 7
Profit = -4.62 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Red Sox (+120) at Astros*

This pick is based on the system that I call “The Cold vs Hot System”. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 4, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 4th 

The Red Sox come through and we pick up the win. Let’s go into the weekend hot…

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 3
Bets lost = 7
Profit = -3.42 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*Nationals (+104) at Phillies*

This pick is based on the system that I call “The Blowout System”. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 7, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 7th


The Red Sox come through and we pick up the win. Apologies for no posts over the weekend, had a few urgent tasks that came up. Luckily these gaps should be few and far beteween.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 4
Bets lost = 7
Profit = -2.38 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 9:30 Eastern Time):

*Marlins (+133) at Red Sox*

This pick is based on the system that I call “The Snapped Losing Streak”. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 8, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 8th 

A pitcher change put us in a bad spot with the Marlins yesterday. These last minute changes are just as likely to hurt us as they are to help us. No excuses, we just keep moving on and looking for value plays.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 4
Bets lost = 8
Profit = -3.38 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetMGM at 9:30 Eastern Time):

*NY Mets (-110) at Baltimore Orioles*

This pick is based on the system that I call “The Blowout System”. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 9, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 9th 

The Mets just couldn’t get it done. But we’re no quitters – lets go with the Mets again!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 4
Bets lost = 9
Profit = -4.38 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*NY Mets (-124) at Baltimore Orioles*

This pick is based on the system that I call “The Hot Bats System”. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 11, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 11th 

The Mets won easily on the 9th but we didn’t have any games qualify for a play yesterday so we took the day off. Never worth forcing picks unless the systems show that there is value!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 5
Bets lost = 9
Profit = -3.57 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9:30 Eastern Time):

*Rockies vs Reds -1.5 (@-110)*

For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 12, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 12th 

The Reds cover the run line with ease and we’re starting to get some momentum. Lets get out of this hole!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 6
Bets lost = 9
Profit = -2.66 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*Orioles vs Rays -1.5 (+102)*

For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 13, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 13th 

A grand slam by the O’s kill our chances of a Rays run line victory. Lets get back on track on Sunday….

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 6
Bets lost = 10
Profit = -3.66 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*Rockies (+140) at Reds*

For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 14, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 14th

The Rockies couldn’t get it done for us and we finish the weekend with an ‘L’. We still aren’t 20 picks into the season so I’m not concerned as far as sample size. We’ll continue on and climb out of this hole…

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 6
Bets lost = 11
Profit = -4.66 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from DraftKings at 9:30 Eastern Time):

*Reds (+133) at Brewers*

This pick is coming from TWO of my betting systems including: Hot Teams System and Hot Bats System. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 15, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 15th

Red redeem themselves and get us a nice underdog win. Lets string together a few wins and climb out of this hole…

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 7
Bets lost = 11
Profit = -3.33 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from DraftKings at 9:30 Eastern Time):

*San Diego Padres -1.5 (at Colorado) @ -154*

This pick is coming from my betting system: Snapped Losing Streak System. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 16, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 16th 

Just can’t get some momentum going as the Padres sink late against the Rockies.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 7
Bets lost = 12
Profit = -4.33 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 9:30 Eastern Time):

*L.A Angels (+112) at Athletics*

This pick is coming from my betting systems: Cold vs Hot and Hot Bats. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 17, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 17th 

Bad run of variance continues as we lose another POTD. Need to get back on track.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 7
Bets lost = 13
Profit = -5.33 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*Chicago White Sox (+116) at Houston*

This pick is coming from my betting system: Hot Bats. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 18, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 18th

Not much to say. At this point, we just need a win to get things moving in the right direction.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 7
Bets lost = 14
Profit = -6.33 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 9:30 Eastern Time):

*Phillies (+120) at Giants*

This pick is coming from my betting systems: Hot Bats and Big Blowout. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 19, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 19th 

Night after night we just can’t catch a break. We’re doing great with CLV but we just need to turn some of these bets into wins.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 7
Bets lost = 15
Profit = -7.33 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from William Hill at 11:30 Eastern Time):

*Indians (-111) at Pirates*

This pick is coming from my betting systems: Hot Bats and Big Blowout. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 20, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 20th 

Tough stretch where we can’t catch a break. So many “cappers” would have stopped posting or created a new account. We’re all about transparency here and we’ve been through downswings before.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 7
Bets lost = 16
Profit = -8.33 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 11:30 Eastern Time):

*Tigers (+150) at Angels*

This pick is coming from my betting systems: Hot Bats For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 21, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 21st

Finally break the losing streak with a Tigers upset victory yesterday. To get out of this hole, we’ll need to put some wins together…

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 8
Bets lost = 16
Profit = -6.83 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*Reds (-116) at Twins*

This pick is coming from my betting systems: Hot Bats For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 22, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 22nd

The Reds blow their 2 run lead in the 10th inning and we suffer the loss.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 8
Bets lost = 17
Profit = -7.83 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*Rockies (+157) at Mariners*

This pick is coming from my betting systems: Hot Bats and Cold/Hot. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 23, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 23rd

We just can’t catch a break this season. An unbelievable hole through our first 26 bets. Need to turn this around asap!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 8
Bets lost = 18
Profit = -8.83 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*Dodgers (+100) at Padres (taking T.Bauer must start)*

This pick is coming from my betting systems: Cold/Hot. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 24, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 24th

At this point, we just need a win.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 8
Bets lost = 19
Profit = -9.83 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*Cardinals (-151) vs Pirates*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 25, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 25th

Cold as ice. Most cappers would have stopped posting. I’d like to continue as its more about transparency at this point.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 8
Bets lost = 20
Profit = -10.83 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Fanduel at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*Indians (+116) at Twins*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 26, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 26th



Another loss give us our coldest streak ever.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 8
Bets lost = 21
Profit = -11.83 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Brewers (-189) vs Rockies*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 27, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 27th

Finally broke one of our worst losing streaks ever. We need to get winning in a big way if we’re going to pull out of this hole. Lets keep it going….

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 9
Bets lost = 21
Profit = -11.30 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from WilliamHill at 1:30 Eastern Time):

*Athletics (+140) at Giants*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 28, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 28th

Back to back wins over the weekend mean we start heading in the right direction. Lets keep some momentum!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 10
Bets lost = 21
Profit = -9.90 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from WilliamHill at 4:30 Eastern Time):

*Royals (+143) at Red Sox – Taking “Action”*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 29, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 29th

The Royals can’t hold onto a 4 run lead and we can’t hold onto our win streak.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 10
Bets lost = 21
Profit = -10.90 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*San Diego Padres (@ -140, at Reds, taking "B. Snell must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 29, 2021)

Pitching change - updated my play.

MLB PICK FOR June 29th



The Royals can’t hold onto a 4 run lead and we can’t hold onto our win streak.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 10
Bets lost = 21
Profit = -10.90 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*San Francisco Giants (@ +139 odds at Dodgers, taking "K. Gausman must start")*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jun 30, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR June 30th



The Giants can’t get it done and we take another loss. Can we rebound today with the Angels?

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 10
Bets lost = 22
Profit = -11.90 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Draftkings at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*Los Angeles Angels* (@ +118 odds at Yankees, taking "S. Ohtani must start")


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 1, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 1st

A 7-run 9th inning saves us and we capture a win!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 11
Bets lost = 22
Profit = -10.72 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 12:30 Eastern Time):

Oakland A's (@ -163 odds vs Rangers, taking "S. Manaea must start")


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 2, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 2nd

The A’s were asleep for most of the game and we take the L.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 11
Bets lost = 23
Profit = -11.72 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 12:30 Eastern Time):

Kansas City Royals (@ -114 odds, vs Twins, taking "Action")


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 3, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 3rd

Royals get us the win last night and today we hope they aren’t so lucky!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 12
Bets lost = 23
Profit = -10.84 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Minnesota Twins (@ +130 odds, vs Royals, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 4, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 4th

Twins get doubled up by the Royals and we take another L. Back at it with the Twins!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 12
Bets lost = 24
Profit = -11.84 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 8:00 Eastern Time):

*Minnesota Twins (@ -139, vs Royals, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 5, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 5th

We went 2-1 over the weekend, need some momentum before the All-Star game to get closer to even.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 13
Bets lost = 24
Profit = -11.12 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 9:00 Eastern Time):

Boston Red Sox (@ -103 odds, at Angels, taking "Action")

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 6, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 6th

The Red Sox get the win and we’ve won 3 of our last 4. Really need an extended win-streak to crawl back to even.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 14
Bets lost = 25
Profit = -10.15 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from William Hill at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*St. Louis Cards (@ +125 odds, at Giants, taking "A. Wainwright must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 7, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 7th


The Cardinals were able to hold off the Giants and we win our 3rd straight including 4 of our last 5.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 15
Bets lost = 25
Profit = -8.90 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9:30 Eastern Time):

*New York Yankees (@ -114 odds, at Mariners, taking "Action")*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 8, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 8th



The Yankees hold on and we win our 4th bet in a row including 5 of our last 6. We’re climbing out of the hole that we created at the start of this journey – I’m glad to have some positive momentum.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 16
Bets lost = 25
Profit = -8.02 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*Cleveland Indians (@ -131 odds, vs Royals, taking "Z. Plesac must start")*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 9, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 9th

The Indians complete the comeback and we win our 5th POTD in a row which includes 6 of our last 7. It’s been a great week and we’re looking to carry that momentum into the weekend.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 17
Bets lost = 25
Profit = -7.26 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Toronto Blue Jays (@ +118 odds at Rays, taking "A. Manoah must start")*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 10, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 10th

The Jays can’t get anything going and our 5 game win streak ends. Lets start another!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 17
Bets lost = 26
Profit = -8.26 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 1:00 Eastern Time):

*Chicago White Sox at Baltimore (@-202)*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 11, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 11th



White Sox easily take care of the Os and we pick up our 6th win in our last 7 games. The odds aren’t great for our next play, but my KC/CLE play was postponed and a pitching change in my PHI/BOS play made it ineligible. So we’re going with the Dodgers!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 18
Bets lost = 26
Profit = -7.76 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 7:00 Eastern Time):

*Diamondbacks vs Dodgers (-220)*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 16, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 16th

And we’re back! Just before the All-Star break, we bagged another win with the Dodgers. We’ve won 7 of our last 8 and are charging out of the hole that we built ourselves over the first 2 weeks. Lets keep it going!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 19
Bets lost = 26
Profit = -7.31 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*Houston Astros (@ -123 odds at White Sox, taking "L. McCullers must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 17, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 17th



The Astros get it done and we win our 8th “Pick of the Day” out of our last 9 picks. An incredible run nearly equaling our downswing at the start of recording these. Lets keep going!


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 20
Bets lost = 26
Profit = -6.50 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Milwaukee Brewers (@ -135 odds at Reds, taking "B. Woodruff must start")*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 18, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 18th

Wow, what a finish! The Brewers collect the extra innings win and we’ve now won 9 of our last 10! We’re absolutely rolling (despite our units W/L). Lets keep it going!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 21
Bets lost = 26
Profit = -5.76 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Coolbet at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*Blue Jays (-192) at Rangers (Game 1)*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 20, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 20th

The Nationals have the game locked up by the 2nd inning and we win our 11th pick in our last 12! What an incredible run! For anyone who missed it, I reviewed my Nationals pick on my YouTube channel yesterday and discussed the systems that supported the play. Come check it out!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 23
Bets lost = 26
Profit = -4.44 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Boston Red Sox (@ +120 odds) (at Blue Jays, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 21, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 21st



Well that’s unlucky – the Red Sox/Blue Jays game gets rained out. Our winning streak of 11 wins in our last 12 bets continues!


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 23
Bets lost = 26
Profit = -4.44 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*Chicago Cubs (@ +116 odds at Cardinals, taking "K. Hendricks must start")*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 22, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 22nd

Our incredible run of winning 11 of our past 12 bets comes to an end yesterday as the Cubs couldn’t hold off the Cardinals in extra innings. Looking to get back on track tonight with the Mariners.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 23
Bets lost = 27
Profit = -5.44 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*Seattle Mariners (@ +128 odds vs A's, taking "C. Flexen must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 23, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 23rd 

Ouch, the Mariners can’t get it done and we lose our second in a row. Need to get the momentum back going into the weekend….

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 23
Bets lost = 28
Profit = -6.44 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*Seattle Mariners (@ +110 odds vs A's, taking "Kikuchi must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 24, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 24th 

The Mariners get us back on track with an underdog win. Lets keep it going today!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 24
Bets lost = 28
Profit = -5.34 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from WilliamHill at 11:30 Eastern Time):

*New York Yankees (+157) at Boston Red Sox*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 25, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 25th 

The Yankees get us the big upset win with a comeback! Lets keep rolling on Sunday…. 

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 25
Bets lost = 28
Profit = -3.77 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from WilliamHill at 11:30 Eastern Time):

*Chicago White Sox (@ +135 odds at Brewers, taking "L. Lynn must start)*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 26, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 26th 

A perfect 3-0 weekend as we won Friday, Saturday and Sunday which included big underdogs in the Yankees (+158) and White Sox (+135). 

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 26
Bets lost = 28
Profit = -2.42 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from WilliamHill at 11:30 Eastern Time):

*Chicago White Sox (@ -117 odds at Royals, taking "Action”)*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 27, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 27th 

Our 3 straight winning streak gets snapped as the White Sox can’t get it done. Tonight were going to be betting on the Rangers…that’s right….the Rangers! We believe that the team on a 12 game losing streak wins tonight!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 26
Bets lost = 29
Profit = -3.42 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*Texas Rangers (@ -132 odds vs Diamondbacks, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 28, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 28th 

We correctly predict the Rangers snapping their 12 game losing streak and have now won 4 of our last 5!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 27
Bets lost = 29
Profit = -2.66 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Unibet at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*Detroit Tigers (@ +124 odds at Twins, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 29, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 29th 

You would think that when your Pick of the Day team scores 17 runs that it would be a nice easy win, but the Tigers had us sweating until the very last out. We have now won 5 of our last 6 POTD bets and are so close to getting out of the early season hole.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 28
Bets lost = 29
Profit = -1.42 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*Los Angeles Dodgers (@ -119 odds at Giants, taking "D. Price must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 30, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 30th 

The Dodgers lay and egg and we take the loss yesterday. Lets see if Boston can get us rolling into the weekend.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 28
Bets lost = 30
Profit = -2.42 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 12:00 Eastern Time):

*Boston Red Sox (@ +124 odds at Rays, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Jul 31, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR July 31st

Red Sox give us our 2nd loss in a row. Time to go on a run!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 28
Bets lost = 31
Profit = -3.42 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Coolbet at 12:00 Eastern Time):

*Milwaukee Brewers @ -130 at Braves*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 2, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 2nd



On a bit of a slide, need to regroup and hoping to start with a big underdog win with the Mariners tonight!


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 28
Bets lost = 32
Profit = -4.42 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Foxbet at 12:00 Eastern Time):

*Seattle Mariners (@ +187 odds with Foxbet, next-best odds +182 with Pinnacle, at Rays, taking "C. Flexen must start")*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 3, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 3rd

A nice upset win from the Mariners last night gets us back on track. Lets see if the Mets can get us on a streak!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 29
Bets lost = 32
Profit = -2.55 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Fanduel at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*New York Mets (@ -154 odds at Marlins, taking "T. Walker must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 4, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 4th

The Mets can’t get a win and we keep bouncing back and forth between wins and losses. Looking for the White Sox to get us back on track today!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 29
Bets lost = 33
Profit = -3.55 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet99 at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*Chicago White Sox -1.5 (@ -115 odds, vs Royals, taking "L. Giolito must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 5, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 5th

The White Sox laid a surprising goose egg last night we lose a bet. Hoping to cash in on some extra value in the Indians/Blue Jays game tonight.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 29
Bets lost = 34
Profit = -4.55 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from 5Dimes at 3:30 Eastern Time):

*Cleveland Indians (@ +173 odds at Blue Jays, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 6, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 6th

We’re on a bit of a slide but we’re looking to turn it around tonight with the Mets.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 29
Bets lost = 35
Profit = -5.55 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 11:30 Eastern Time):

*New York Mets (@ +101 odds at Phillies, taking "M. Stroman must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 7, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 7th

The Mets keep us on a cold streak. Looking to snap out of it today….


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 29
Bets lost = 36
Profit = -6.55 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 12:30 Eastern Time):

*Oakland A's -1.5 run line (@ -120 odds vs Rangers, taking "C. Irvin must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 8, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 8th

A no sweat win by the Athletics is helpful, but we need to put a streak together. Hoping the Giants today can keep us moving forward…

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 30
Bets lost = 36
Profit = -5.72 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*San Francisco Giants (@ -102 odds at Brewers, taking "J. Cueto must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 9, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 9th



Back to back wins on Saturday and Sunday have us moving in the right direction, but we still have some work to do to get back to even by the end of the season….


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 31
Bets lost = 36
Profit = -4.74 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Cleveland Indians (@ +161 odds vs Reds, taking "Action")*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 10, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 10th



The Indians give us a nice underdog win yesterday making it our 3rd in a row. Lets keep it going…


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 32
Bets lost = 36
Profit = -3.13 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet365 at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Atlanta Braves (@ -105 odds vs Reds, taking "Action")*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 11, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 11th

The Braves give us our 4th win in a row! After 68 picks, this isn’t where we wanted to be, but its nice to make a charge back!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 33
Bets lost = 36
Profit = -2.18 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from WilliamHill at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Miami Marlins (@ +147 odds at Padres, taking "S. Alcantara must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 12, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 12th

The Marlins roll for a pretty easy underdog win yesterday. This win gave us our 5th “Pick of the Day” win in a row. Can we make it #6?

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 34
Bets lost = 36
Profit = -0.71 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from WilliamHill at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Boston Red Sox (@ -104 odds with Pinnacle, vs Rays, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 13, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 13th

Our 5 straight POTD win streak comes to an end as the Red Sox get whopped by the Rays. Lets move to the NL today and take the Cubs!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 34
Bets lost = 37
Profit = -1.71 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 8:30 Eastern Time):

*Chicago Cubs (@ +111 odds at Marlins, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 15, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 15th

Back to back losses have us losing ground. Lets get back on track today with the Blue Jays!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 34
Bets lost = 38
Profit = -2.71 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 11:30 Eastern Time):

*Toronto Blue Jays (@ -108 odds at Mariners, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 16, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 16th

The Blue Jays get us back on track with a nice win yesterday. Lets start a new week of right!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 35
Bets lost = 38
Profit = -1.78 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from William Hill at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*Kansas City Royals (@ +143 odds vs Astros, taking "J. Odorizzi and C. Hernandez must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 17, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 17th

The Blue Jays and Royals give us back to back underdog wins. Now we set up sights on crossing the profitability mark for the first time this season. We went on a terrible downswing through our first 20 plays and it has taken us a while to climb back - but we are almost there!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 36
Bets lost = 38
Profit = -0.35 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 11:30 Eastern Time):

*Milwaukee Brewers (@ -152 odds at Cards, taking "C. Burnes must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 18, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 18th

Three straight wins has us cross the profitability line for the first time! It took us 75 picks (and dozens of troll posts) but we believed in the systems that have been profitable for years and they’ve brought us all the way back. Lets keep this momentum rolling!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 37
Bets lost = 38
Profit = +0.31 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetMGM at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*Cleveland Indians (@ -105 odds at Twins, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 19, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 19th

The Indians can’t hold a 5-2 lead and we take the loss. Going with a HUGE longshot today as we see this bet as having tons of value.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 37
Bets lost = 39
Profit = -0.69 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from 5Dimes at 10:30 Eastern Time):

*Minnesota Twins (@ +230 odds at Yankees, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 20, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 20th

We went with a huge dog yesterday and it didn’t pay off. Lets go on a run over the weekend…

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 37
Bets lost = 40
Profit = -1.69 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*San Diego Padres -1.5 run line (@ -104 odds vs Phillies, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 22, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 22nd

The Padres lose on Friday but the Indians cover the run line on Saturday. Lets see if the Mets can make this a winning weeknd!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 38
Bets lost = 41
Profit = -1.14 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Draftkings at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*New York Mets at +165 odds at Dodgers, taking "Stroman must start"*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 23, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 23rd

We correctly predict the Mets to snap the Dodgers streak and we manage to pull off some Saturday and Sunday wins. Lets make a late season push!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 39
Bets lost = 41
Profit = +0.51 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Chicago Cubs (@ -121 odds vs Rockies, taking "K. Hendricks must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 24, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 24th

Three straight wins and we are rolling! Since July 5th, we are 28-17 and up 13.18 units! Lets keep rolling with another win!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 40
Bets lost = 41
Profit = +1.34 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetMGM at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Miami Marlins (@ -110 odds vs Nationals, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 25, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 25th

Marlins lay an egg so we’ll look to rebound tonight with the Tigers.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 40
Bets lost = 42
Profit = +0.34 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle/Fanduel at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*Detroit Tigers (@ +116 odds at Cardinals, taking "Skubal and Lester must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 26, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 26th

Back to back Ls and we fall below the profit mark. Lets get back on track today!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 40
Bets lost = 43
Profit = -0.66 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*Cincinnati Reds (@ +102 odds at Brewers, taking "S. Gray and B. Anderson must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 27, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 27th



Reds get us back on track, lets capture another win with the Royals!


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 41
Bets lost = 43
Profit = +0.36 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*Kansas City Royals (@ +150 at Mariners)*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 29, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 29th

A couple runs early had me worried, but the Red Sox and Indians hit the under 4.5 first 5 innings bet making it our 3rd straight! Can we continue this strong run? In our last 50 bets, we are 31-19 for a total of +14.75 units! Check me out on Twitter for more system plays in other sports!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 43
Bets lost = 43
Profit = +2.91 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet99 at 12:00 Eastern Time):

*Under 4 Diamondbacks-Phillies (@ +120 odds with Bet99; you could also grab under 4.5 at -120 odds with many sportsbooks, if you wish)*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Aug 30, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR August 30th

The Phillies score 3 in the bottom of the 5th and break out F5 under bet. Lets start off a new week in style with a Monday win!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 43
Bets lost = 44
Profit = +1.91 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet99 at 12:00 Eastern Time):

*Boston Red Sox (@ +125 odds with Caesars / William Hill, at Rays, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 1, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 1st

Yesterday’s POTD was posting to my Twitter and YouTube channels – hope several of you cashed on the Cubs as well!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 44
Bets lost = 45
Profit = +2.36 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet99 at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*New York Yankees -1.5 run line (@ -150 odds at Angels, taking "G. Cole and P. Naughton must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 3, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 3rd



Back to back run line wins with the Yankees and Athletics has us rolling into the weekend. We look to continue this hot stretch with the Astros tonight!


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 46
Bets lost = 45
Profit = +3.91 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Houston Astros (@ -127 odds at Padres, taking "J. Urquidy and J. Arrieta must start")*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 4, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 4th

The Astros bring our win streak to 3 straight and we are rolling now. In our last 56 plays, we are 35-21 and have completely erased the deficit created at the start of the season. We’re flying high and looking to keep that momentum going.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 47
Bets lost = 45
Profit = +4.70 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 11:30 Eastern Time):

*St. Louis Cardinals @ +112 vs Milwaukee Brewers taking “Action”*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 5, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 5th

The Cardinals couldn’t even score a run for us yesterday. We’re hoping for better luck with the Pirates today!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 47
Bets lost = 46
Profit = +3.70 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet365 at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Pittsburgh Pirates @ +140 vs Chicago Cubs taking “Action”*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 6, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 6th

The Pirates blew 3 different leads which gives us our second loss in a row. Looking to get back on track on the holiday Monday!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 47
Bets lost = 47
Profit = +2.70 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet365 at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*Under 9.5 Mets-Nationals @ -120*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 7, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 7th

The Nats/Mets under hits with ease so we take our holiday Monday win and hopefully gain some momentum during the week. On to the next one…

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 48
Bets lost = 47
Profit = +3.53 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet99 at 10:15 Eastern Time):

*Houston Astros -1.5 run line (@ +125 odds vs Mariners, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 8, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 8th



The Astros win but didn’t cover our run line yesterday so we take the loss. Looking for the Brewers today to get us back on track….


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 48
Bets lost = 48
Profit = +2.53 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*Milwaukee Brewers (@ -154 odds vs Phillies, taking "F. Peralta must start")*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 9, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 9th

Brewers win last night to get us back on track. Fewer games than normal in the MLB today but there is luckily a couple that still qualify for plays. Today we’ll be supporting the Indians to take care of business against the Twins.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 49
Bets lost = 48
Profit = +3.18 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*Cleveland Indians (@ -135 odds vs Twins, taking "C. Quantrill must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 10, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 10th

Indians win yesterday to make it two in a row. Looking to stay hot with a super cold team in the Yankees….

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 50
Bets lost = 48
Profit = +3.92 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Fanduel at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*New York Yankees (@ -108 odds at Mets, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 11, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 11th

The Yankees can’t buy a win lately and we took a loss yesterday by tailing them. Today we see a lot of value in a big underdog.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 50
Bets lost = 49
Profit = +2.92 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*Colorado Rockies (@ +181 odds at Phillies, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 12, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 12th

Back to back losses have us in need for a win. We see some extra value with a west coast team today!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 50
Bets lost = 50
Profit = +1.92 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 12:00 Eastern Time):

*San Francisco Giants -1.5 run line (@ -134 at Cubs, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 13, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 13th

We were cold over the weekend going 0-3 since Friday. It’s a new week so were looking to rebound with the Padres.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 50
Bets lost = 51
Profit = +0.92 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*San Diego Padres (@ +100 odds at Giants, taking "Y. Darvish must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 14, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 14th

The Padres never got out of the gate giving up 5 runs in the 1st inning and we take the loss. Looking to rebound with an underdog play today that we believe had some strong value.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 51
Bets lost = 51
Profit = -0.08 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Detroit Tigers (@ +193 odds vs Brewers, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 15, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 15th

We correctly predict the +193 underdog Tigers to win over the Brewers, but I’m not sure if anyone had that as a 1-0 game. We’ll take our win and look to make it two in a row with the Padres.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 51
Bets lost = 52
Profit = +1.85 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Fanduel at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*San Diego Padres (@ -108 odds at Giants, taking "J. Musgrove must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## laojun (Sep 16, 2021)

Nice MLB picks you guys have here. I have yet placed a bet yet since I am still thinking more about it. Anyway, good luck on winning your bets, everyone. You all have great picks.


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 16, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 16th



Padres jumped out early and we grabbed our second win in a row! Looking at a First 5 bet for today.


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 52
Bets lost = 52
Profit = +2.78 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet365 and bwin at 11:00 Eastern Time):
*
Under 4.5 first 5 innings Angels-White Sox (@ -115 odds)*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 16, 2021)

laojun said:


> Nice MLB picks you guys have here. I have yet placed a bet yet since I am still thinking more about it. Anyway, good luck on winning your bets, everyone. You all have great picks.


Thanks laojun, great to have you following along!


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 17, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 17th

Angels broke out in the 4th inning and we take the loss yesterday. We see a lot of value in the Padres today! Lets get back on track!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 52
Bets lost = 53
Profit = +1.78 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Fanduel at 11:00 Eastern Time):

*San Diego Padres (@ +124 odds at Cardinals, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 18, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 18th

Padres couldn’t get it done for us yesterday, but we still see value in this line.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 52
Bets lost = 54
Profit = +0.78 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 7:30 Eastern Time):

*San Diego Padres (@ +107 odds at Cardinals, taking "Action")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 20, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 20th

Need to get back on track after a rough weekend. The Blue Jays are sending a AL CY Young candidate to the mound and we believe there is value at this price.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 52
Bets lost = 56
Profit = -1.22 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetOnline at 8:30 Eastern Time):

*Toronto Blue Jays (@ -126 odds at Rays, taking "R. Ray must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 21, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 21st

The Blue Jays can’t hold an early lead and we take the loss yesterday. With only 2 weeks left, we need to get back on track. Looking to do that today with the Mets.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 52
Bets lost = 57
Profit = -2.22 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet99, DraftKings and Unibet at 9:15 Eastern Time):

*New York Mets (@ +125 odds, at Red Sox, taking "M. Stroman must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 22, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 22nd

Using the projected runs model for this one and believe there is value on the Padres tonight. Lets get back on track!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 52
Bets lost = 58
Profit = -3.22 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Caesars at 12:15 Eastern Time):

*San Diego Padres (@ +105 odds vs Giants, taking "S. Kazmir must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 24, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 24th

The Cardinals continue their hot streak and come away with the win against the Brewers. If you missed the pick, I reviewed the play on my YouTube channel Professor MJ – Come check me out and provide feedback!
Today we’re betting on the very exciting Yankees versus Red Sox series. Our models are showing value on the Yankees at this price.

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 53
Bets lost = 59
Profit = -3.12 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle or Caesars at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*New York Yankees (@ -122 odds Red Sox, taking "G. Cole must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79
YouTube Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 27, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 27th

The Angels couldn’t hold on and our 3 bet winning streak ends. We’ve got a few games left to make a late run and I believe we found some value with today’s play. **Been posting the plays over the weekend on my YouTube channel, come check me out!**

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 55
Bets lost = 60
Profit = -2.53 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Draftkings at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*Pittsburgh Pirates +1.5 run line (@ +100 odds at Reds, taking "Action")

Note: I scooped this line up early as my models showed it as being wayyy off. Several books still do not have this game posted yet. Its good value all the way up to -130*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79
YouTube @Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 28, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 28th

We got great CLV from our Pirates bet yesterday, but the game was never even close. Looking to take the Braves today to rebound!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 55
Bets lost = 61
Profit = -3.53 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bet365 at 9:00 Eastern Time):

*Atlanta Braves (@ -120 odds vs Phillies, taking "C. Morton must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79
YouTube @Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Sep 30, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR September 30th

The Rays win an easy one 7-0 and we collect back to back wins. With only a few days left in the season, every bet counts. We’re going with the Indians today!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 57
Bets lost = 61
Profit = -1.45 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Pinnacle at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Cleveland Indians money line (@ -148 odds at Royals, taking "S. Bieber must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79
YouTube @Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Oct 1, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR October 1st

Indians give us our 3rd win in a row and with only a couple of days left, we need to stay hot! We see some value with the Brewers run-line today!

*RECORD:*
Bets won = 58
Bets lost = 61
Profit = -0.77 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 10:00 Eastern Time):

*Milwaukee Brewers +1.5 run line (@ -106 odds at Dodgers, taking "E. Lauer must start")*

This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.

Good luck!
Professor MJ
Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79
YouTube @Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Oct 2, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR October 2nd



The Brewers blow a 4 run lead and lose our run line bet. Only 2 days left, need to make these last 2 bets count.


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 58
Bets lost = 62
Profit = -1.77 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from Bookmaker at 8:00 Eastern Time):
*
Colorado Rockies (@ +127 odds with at Diamondbacks, taking "Action")*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79

YouTube @Professor MJ


----------



## ProfessorMJ (Oct 3, 2021)

MLB PICK FOR October 3rd

Not the season we had hoped for as we struggled right out of the gate, but I’ve been using these systems for 8+ years and have been profitable over that time. Onto the last game of the regular season (depending on the AL Wild Card).


*RECORD:*
Bets won = 58
Bets lost = 63
Profit = -2.77 units (from RISKING 1 unit per play)

Today's pick of the day (odds from BetMGM and bwin at 8:00 Eastern Time):
*
Under 9.5 Red Sox-Nationals (@ -115 odds)*


This pick is coming from my betting systems. For an in-depth look at my betting systems, feel free to check out my Twitter or YouTube channel.


Good luck!
Professor MJ

Twitter @DavidBeaudoin79

YouTube @Professor MJ


----------



## DaVisTravis (Dec 9, 2021)

To be honest, I don't have much faith in such predictions. If you can convince me, I will change my mind.


----------

